# 9 - Blu-ray Review



## Jon Liu

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3372&w=l[/img]*9*

*Starring:* Elijah Wood, John C. Reilly, Christopher Plummer, Martin Landau, Jennifer Connelly, Crispin Glover, Fred Tatasciore, Alan Oppenheimer
*Director:* Shane Acker
*Studio:* Universal
*Runtime:* 80 Minutes
*Rating:* PG-13
*Blu-ray Release Date:* December 29, 2009

*Movie*:3stars:

In a time of war where humans fight against machines that then became self-aware, humanity battle for their very own survival. A hopeful scientist (Oppenheimer) gives life to nine little figurines that he created as a last hope for the humanity. After the apocalyptic ending to the human race all that is left in the world is the machines that were created by the humans and these nine little figures. As we begin, 9 (Wood), awakens and finds himself alone in the room where his maker had died and as he steps out into the ravaged world he is found by another one of his kind, 2 (Landau). After briefly befriending one another a vicious mechanical beast attacks both of them and 2 is taken away while 9 narrowly escapes.

As 9 wanders alone some more he comes to a building that several other figurines like him, 1 (Plummer), 5 (Reilly), 6 (Glover) and 8 (Tatasciore) take refuge in. 9 explains to them of what happened to 2 and is intent on getting him back. Acting as the unsaid leader, 1 insists that there is no hope for getting 2 back and that he is lost forever however, 9 doesn’t entirely believe 1 because it seems as though he knows more than he is leading on. In fact, of the four new figures 9 has encountered only one of them actually believes him, 5, who was seemingly a lot closer to 2, the figure who was taken, than the rest of them. Convinced that there still is hope for 2 they both set off to find him.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3373&w=l[/img]In their quest to find 2 they run into a rogue figurine, 7 (Connelly), who seems entirely against following their current leader, 1, and is somewhat hesitant of their intentions to find 2. 5, 7, and 9’s journey leads to a factory where the mechanical beasts are produced. While their original objective to find 2 partially succeeded as they found that, in fact, he was lost forever, they uncovered more to their past along the way. As they return back to the others and tell of what they found 9 reaffirms that 1 knows much more. The figurines that are now left must join together to find out who they are and just what exactly happened.

I was really fascinated and intrigued to find out what would happen throughout the movie, however I found myself somewhat left with an unsatisfied feeling at the end of the movie. Resolutions were made, but ultimately it didn’t quite resolve my satisfaction. I was still thoroughly entertained and I am glad that I watched it, but I just couldn’t shake the feeling that something was lacking towards the end. In fact, I got the impression that it started out better than it ends. Overall, it was enjoyable enough to watch and I will likely have a repeat viewing, but it definitely isn’t one I am really rushing to watch again.

*Rating*

‘9’ is rated PG-13 for violence and scary images. Truthfully there was a good amount dark, creepy imagery that merit the rating it received. I would hesitate letting the younger crowd watch this movie. Most of the movie might be outside of their interest anyway.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3374&w=l[/img]*Video*:5stars:

The video transfer is simply stunning. ‘9’ sports a digital direct transfer that looks stunning in every way. The post-apocalyptic world sports a really drab and dreary world, but the environment is all, but drab to look at. Even in this world where destruction is littered all over, the detail found within is nearly overwhelming. The environments are not the only thing that really glimmer with detail, the individual characters in their burlap material have noticeable intricacies. While the world is bleak, the colors are far from; every place is teaming with colors, whether it’s bold reds or iridescent greens. Much of the movie also takes place in the dark where the contrast and depth of the transfer are given a chance to excel. The black levels are rich and further enhance the imagery of this film. All in all, there is nothing for me to nitpick about this transfer.

*Audio*:4.5stars:

The 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio track is nearly as impressive as the video transfer. I was surprised while watching this film to find out how dynamic the audio presentation was. It was almost scary because I wasn’t really expecting it really. There is a really strong presence from the low frequencies throughout the entire movie, and understandably so. For how little the characters are in this movie everything else in the world would be so much bigger, as well as they should sound a lot bigger. Metal creatures all have a solid heft to them and the weight is felt, literally, through the low frequencies. Surround sound is as big as the rest of the sound mix. Cavernous structures echo with sounds and subtleties. Dialog is easily heard even during the heightened action sequences.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3375&w=l[/img]*Extras*:3.5stars:

Given ‘9’ being a Universal Studios film, they incorporated their usual ‘U-Control Experience’ to accompany the film that provides information about the film and inserts from the cast and crew. Other than that the list of extras are as follows:

-An audio commentary with Shane Acker, the director, and story lead Ryan O’Laughlin, animation director Joe Ksander, and editor Nick Kenway.
-‘9 – The Long and The Short of It’ – a documentary featuring interviews of many of the actors and some of the people behind the movie.
-‘9 – The Original Short’ – this started out as Shane Acker’s thesis project in school and eventually it led to the making of the full-length feature film.
-‘The Look of 9’ – An interesting featurette that goes into detail of the world of ‘9.’
-‘Acting Out’ – A little documentary of the animators acting and modeling for their animated characters.
-5 deleted scenes that are mostly roguh animations or storyboards that never got much further than that.

*Overall*:3.5stars:

I enjoyed the film enough, although I can say that it wasn’t quite what I was expecting or even hoping for. I think there was a lot of potential behind it, but the realization didn’t quite make it there. My wife, on the other hand, was less than thrilled overall with this movie. I can see why this movie got the mixed reviews that it did, but it still won’t stop me from making at least some recommendation to check it out to see whether or not it’s your type of movie. The video transfer and audio mix are demo-worthy material alone and might just be worth the price of your rental.


----------



## Sonnie

I have really been on the fence about this movie. I think the only reason I might end up renting it is for the video, but even then it may be a while.


----------



## Jason_Nolan

I thought this movie was awesome. I'm not sure what you didn't like about the ending? 

The video was outstanding. I've rented every pixar movie and none looked as good as this movie did on my Kuro. Sound was good. I liked this movie, but I went in with no expectations and no hype from anybody, so that usually helps.

The fact that this guy did this whole short film with these characters over 4 years, mostly by himself is insane. The behind the scenes is pretty interesting due to that fact. Most people can't focus on a project for 6 months, more less 4 years.


----------



## Jon Liu

Jason, the video is outstanding. What pixar animation movies do well is bold colors, but what sets '9' apart definitely is the amount of dark sequences in this movie. I'm a Kuro owner as well (Pro-151FD) and it is a great animation film to show off the Kuro's capabilities.

As far as the movie, I think it was because my expectations were so high, being a Tim Burton fan. That and I was expecting something else in generally I guess.


----------



## Jason_Nolan

Expectations can kill any movie, Jon. So I understand were you're coming from. EVERYONE told me I needed to see the hangover and how funny it was. I saw it and it was just ok, not great like everyone says. I may attribute that to the hype or it may be the movie, I'll never know for sure. That's usually how it goes though for me.

I own the 151 as well. I received two broken 141's and finally got it right on the third 151 when I had to upconvert because they were out of 141's. Worth the struggle for the picture though. Have you had yours professionally calibrated or have you did any calibration yourself? I tried, and I didn't like the picture as much as it was when it came out of the box, so I reverted to the old settings. What I did seemed to wash out the blacks, so it went back. I wonder if the pro calibration is worth it.

Anyway, you are right. This movie looks awesome with all the textured blacks.


----------



## Sonnie

Now you guys making want to go out and rent it. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Jon Liu

Sonnie, I think that you definitely give it a try.

Jason, yes I have had y set ISF calibrated and truthfully it makes all the difference in the world. For years and years I would tweak and adjust my own settings for any of the TVs that I owned, and for the first six months of my Kuros ownership I did try to fine tune my set to no avail. For the last year that my set has been calibrated I have not even thought of Luigi any other settings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chester

I really enjoyed the movie; it has some excellent low frequency content... not the only reason I enjoyed it, just sayin


----------



## Ricci

Sonnie,

If it tilits you anymore towards checking this out...Not only is the video outstanding the soundtrack is even better IMHO. The textures and detail that are present are great and the fact that most of it is very dynamic too. The bass soundtrack I give a solid 4.5 stars (going by the DMDB type rating system. I also recorded the LFE waterfalls in there too BTW). It has a depth, contrast and dynamic nature to the LFE track that is up there in my top 10. Some of it is as hot and demanding as WOTW's and it is not just the same rumble/boom recycled over and over.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks Josh... I did see those in the DMDB.


----------



## JimP

Does anyone think the LFE channel is mixed too hot?


----------



## Sonnie

I haven't watched yet, but I will try to take note, although I run my bass a bit hot anyway. If it is mixed hot, then it may be too much with my current levels.


----------



## Jon Liu

I thought it was fine for me, although my wife thought I should "turn it down." 

I think she was worried we would've woken my daughter up, but we didn't, so my inclination was to say it wasn't "too hot".


----------



## smurphy522

A Truly stunning animation flick for showing off Black-levels. Great Soundtrack to boot. Now as far as keeping interest of kids; Nah! The wife probably won't dig it much either..your mileage may vary of course.

I was a little let down but my son was even more


----------



## Cory Phoenix

I loved this movie. The AV is top notch and is reason enough to own the Blu. The character animation and the voice acting are also very well done and believable IMO. And, I'll +1 all the previous comments on the LFE channel. Your sub will likely rattle the neighbor's walls...


----------



## usrsld

I love the LFE mix... it rocks! And I really enjoy this movie - I like like my animation "dark".


----------



## FlashJim

Stunning movie. I watched it with the kids and I was blown away. I wouldn't say it's the greatest movie in the world, but I absolutely loved it.

I might have to find a copy of the bluray and see how it sounds. I've only seen it on HBO or whatever it was playing on.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Just finished giving this one a spin. Visually, this movie is jaw dropping. The audio mix is also beautiful and stunning all at once... all channels come to life and the LFE is red-hot (so be careful with your sub!). I really wanted to like the story more... it's not that I disliked it... but the character development was rather shallow. It was hard to make an emotional connection to the characters and a bit puzzling as to their attachments to each other. That kind of weighed the story down for me.

Bass heads unite --- you definitely need to watch this movie if not just to experience the artistic and audio quality the creators put forth. As to the story, I'm sure just about everyone will have their own opinion as to how this one measures up.


----------



## typ44q

I did a blind buy on this movie and it was about what I expected. I loved the visual style of this movie, great animation and the video quality of the bluray was exceptional, easy demo material to show off a system especially deep blacks. It really is a beautiful movie to look at (in a dark post apocalypse kind of way)
I found the audio to be very good (and powerful) with excellent use of the surrounds to really immerse you into the movie.
I would of been happier if there was a little more to the story but I was not disappointed. It is certainly worth a rental and a blind buy if you can find a good deal on it.


----------



## headknocker

typ44q said:


> I did a blind buy on this movie and it was about what I expected. I loved the visual style of this movie, great animation and the video quality of the bluray was exceptional, easy demo material to show off a system especially deep blacks. It really is a beautiful movie to look at (in a dark post apocalypse kind of way)
> I found the audio to be very good (and powerful) with excellent use of the surrounds to really immerse you into the movie.
> I would of been happier if there was a little more to the story but I was not disappointed. It is certainly worth a rental and a blind buy if you can find a good deal on it.


I couldn't agree more on all counts. I bought this disc awhile ago(10 months?) and it's definitely demo material. It doesn't get much better than this one when it comes to the video portion..flat-out stunning. I didn't dislike the story but I can't say that it wowed me either. I have no regrets about buying it but I can certainly understand why it wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Technosponge

I don't know how I missed this one. I enjoy animated film a lot and it seems as though maybe 9 just didn't well in theater and disappeared. Will be picking this up asap.


----------



## ozar

Yeah, I've ordered a copy as well because I've read here and elsewhere that the LFE and other audio is really good.


----------



## JBrax

Audio is more then just good. Not to mention it's a good movie also.


----------



## ozar

My blu-ray arrived yesterday so I watched it again last night. It's definitely a nice bit of audio and video, and yeah, it's a pretty good story, too. My subwoofer seemed to really enjoy the workout!


----------

